

Sumatra's GPU harnessing now official OpenJDK project - Mitt
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Sumatra-s-GPU-harnessing-now-official-OpenJDK-project-1721759.html

======
garindra
A bit out of topic FYI -- Java and Sumatra are the names of two of the 5 major
islands in Indonesia. The country has a grand total of 17,000 islands.

~~~
iwwr
Nearly the same number as the java webapp platforms out there.

------
skyebook
Nice to see Aparapi mentioned, the API looked promising but seemed to never
really catch on. The concept of not having to ship code as Strings via native
OpenCL wrappers like LWJGL was a nice usability improvement.

Hopefully Sumatra gains more momentum.

